

Why aren't children taught to touch-type at school? - edw519
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/debates/6139246/Why-arent-children-taught-to-touch-type-at-school.html

======
mhb
Generally agree, but I don't think it's any harder to learn touch typing after
two finger typing than starting touch typing from scratch.

~~~
fburnaby
For me, it just started to work naturally once my parents (finally) got a
computer 9 years ago. I thought you just spend some time in front of a
computer and it starts to happen...

